# عالم الفن > منتدى المسلسلات >  هل سيدخل أبو عصام الحارة من جديد؟

## شمعة امل

هل سيدخل أبو عصام الحارة من جديد؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

على ما أتوقع أكيد لانو آخر جزء من سلسله باب الحارة هو وأبو شهاب

----------


## 7ala

[align=center]كاتبين ع النت  انو راجع  .... والله اشتقنا لابنو معتز..حبيبو لقلبي[/align]

----------


## تاج النساء

ما بعرف بس ما اتوقع
مشكورة شمعة  :Bl (8):

----------


## رنيم

_لا_

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

مابعرف ازا ابو عصام بدو يدخل باب الحارة 


مابالنسبة لسامر المصري (ابو شهاب ) جبوا معه لقاء حكى كان المخرج بسام الملا بدو يحول شخصيت ابوشعاب الى خاين

----------


## شمعة امل

ابو عصام هالسنه صور مسلسل اهل الرايه الج2 فيمكن ما يكون بالج5 من باب الحاره 
ويمكن يكون 
بنعرف بشهر رمضان ان شاء الله  :Cgiving:

----------

